# Pennsylvania moss



## Joel1980 (Mar 22, 2021)

Found these two mosses growing in a ditch yesterday on a walk in northeastern pa.
Anybody got a name for them?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

You have to get real close with the picture so we can see the leaves.


----------



## Joel1980 (Mar 22, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> You have to get real close with the picture so we can see the leaves.


Here is a little closer picture of the one moss.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Hmm, that looks like star moss, very common but not aquatic.


----------



## Joel1980 (Mar 22, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> Hmm, that looks like star moss, very common but not aquatic.


It went from the ditch to my tank. I hope it grows in there.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Keep on looking, you might find aquatic Fissidens. They usually grow on wet rocks and wood.


----------



## Joel1980 (Mar 22, 2021)

Joel1980 said:


> Here is a little closer picture of the one moss.
> View attachment 73466


A few weeks later...


----------



## Joel1980 (Mar 22, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> Keep on looking, you might find aquatic Fissidens. They usually grow on wet rocks and wood.


Here is a new one from my yard


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

That actually looks like a Fissidens. Hope it's aquatic.


----------



## Joel1980 (Mar 22, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> That actually looks like a Fissidens. Hope it's aquatic.


That's what I thought! It's in the tank.
Did you see the updated photo of the last moss?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, I saw. Looks cool but no idea what it is.
Actually, the last moss isn't Fissidens. They usually look like tiny palm leaves.


----------



## Joel1980 (Mar 22, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> Yeah, I saw. Looks cool but no idea what it is.
> Actually, the last moss isn't Fissidens. They usually look like tiny palm leaves.


The last moss is growing like flame moss, looks cool. In a couple weeks we'll see what it looks like


----------

